#  > Engineering Exams & Institutes - All about Indian Engineering Colleges >  > JEE- Mains - Advance 2016 Discussion Zone >  >  NIT Kurukshetra B-tech Admission 2016, Cut-off, Fee, Placements, campus facilities

## amos.0119

*NIT Kurukshetra Year of Establishment:* 1963.

*NIT Kurukshetra Affiliation:* Deemed University.

*Mode Of Admission:* JEE Mains.

*Connectivity:* 
Nearest Airport : Chandigarh Airport
Distance from Airport : 100km
Next Nearest Airport : Indira Gandhi International  Airport, Delhi
Distance from Airport : 174km
Nearest Railway Station : Kurukshetra Junction Railway Station
Distance from Railway Station : 5km

*Courses Offered:*

Electronics & Communication EngineeringComputer EngineeringInformation TechnologyMechanical EngineeringIndustrial Engineering & ManagementElectric EngineeringCivil Engineering

*Cut-off 2016:* 

*Cut-off 2015:*
*Quota*
*Institute Name*
*Branch name*
*Open Rank*
*Open(PwD) Rank*
*OBC Rank*
*OBC(PwD) Rank*
*SC Rank*
*SC(PwD) Rank*
*ST Rank*
*ST(PwD) Rank*

*OR*
*CR*
*OR*
*CR*
*OR*
*CR*
*OR*
*CR*
*OR*
*CR*
*OR*
*CR*
*OR*
*CR*
*OR*
*CR*

HS
National Institute of Technology, Jamshedpur
Civil Engineering
18758
30368
0
0
31033
33614
0
0
74156
152968
0
0
126584
195464
0
0

OS
National Institute of Technology, Jamshedpur
Civil Engineering
14896
17442
0
0
19077
21795
0
0
66773
92911
0
0
104285
114986
0
0

HS
National Institute of Technology, Jamshedpur
Computer Science & Engineering
12874
21298
193969
193969
21450
27474
299701
299701
52697
127617
0
0
122746
144436
345812
345812

OS
National Institute of Technology, Jamshedpur
Computer Science & Engineering
7309
11409
63436
63436
12663
18580
349086
349086
72177
90966
0
0
106122
148234
0
0

HS
National Institute of Technology, Jamshedpur
Electrical & Electronics Engineering
18075
24660
268134
268134
25652
30722
496005
496005
66604
130561
0
0
114814
181467
0
0

OS
National Institute of Technology, Jamshedpur
Electrical & Electronics Engineering
8920
15235
272327
272327
16115
20070
535933
535933
68101
98235
0
0
107566
141637
0
0

HS
National Institute of Technology, Jamshedpur
Electronics & Communication Engineering
11411
25568
377120
377120
25658
30696
542783
542783
101989
151580
0
0
150950
213997
0
0

OS
National Institute of Technology, Jamshedpur
Electronics & Communication Engineering
9997
13155
292959
292959
15587
19892
0
0
49289
94137
638386
638386
133519
155443
0
0

HS
National Institute of Technology, Jamshedpur
Mechanical Engineering
8732
17996
0
0
11315
23504
0
0
71399
107208
0
0
109895
140766
0
0

OS
National Institute of Technology, Jamshedpur
Mechanical Engineering
9601
14421
0
0
14578
17855
0
0
44800
93259
0
0
125490
130733
0
0

HS
National Institute of Technology, Jamshedpur
Metallurgical & Materials Engineering
25592
34613
462979
462979
34822
39050
0
0
160007
177907
0
0
186566
321274
0
0

OS
National Institute of Technology, Jamshedpur
Metallurgical & Materials Engineering
17727
26014
338784
338784
28676
35499
0
0
140034
155207
0
0
155529
234005
0
0

HS
National Institute of Technology, Jamshedpur
Production & Industrial Engineering
28092
34255
570547
570547
37197
39769
0
0
165494
184045
0
0
242102
310780
0
0

OS
National Institute of Technology, Jamshedpur
Production & Industrial Engineering
16103
23634
0
0
26422
29016
0
0
133407
141494
0
0
231790
231790
0
0



AI: All India
HS: Home State
OS: Other State
OR: Opening Rank
CR: Closing Rank

*Fee Structure:
*
*Past Recruiters:*

Aakash InstituteABBAbsolut DataACC AccentureAdani PowerAdobeAfconsAginityAllGo SystemsAlstom PowerAmdocsAmdocs Dev.Centre(l)AngeliqueApplied MaterialsArevaARI SimulationAricentAshok LeylandAsia Motor WorksAtlas CopcoAtos OriginAtrentaAmazonAmbuja CementBalmer LawrieBank of AmericaBataBCH ElectricBechtelBELBelzabar SoftwareBILTBirlasoftBPCLBrahmos Aero SpaceCA TechCap GeminiCaparo IndiaCapGeminiCarrierCCCLCDAC NoidaCDOTCESCGICLP IndiaComproComvaultComvivaConexantcoreEL technologiesCrompton & GreavesCSCCTSCumminsDE ShawDeloitteDenso LtdDRDODrishti-SoftDSC LimitedEdifecs TechnologiesEGISEILEnergy InfratechEngineers(l) Ltd.EricsonEscortsEssar GroupEvalue ServeEXL InductisEXL ServiceEicherEnvirogeoEra ConstructionFiservFlaktwoodsFlour DanielFreescaleFutures FirstFacebookGeiperGlobal LogicGoldman SachsGoogleGrail ResearchGrasim IndustriesGS ConstructionHCLHeadstrongHero MotoCorp Ltd.Honda 2 WheelersHPHPCLHSCCI3CIBMIdeaILFSIndia BullsIndian ArmyIndian Navyinfo edgeInformaticaInterra SystemsIOCLIOTLISGECIsolux CorsenITC InfotechITD CementationIVY ComptechJaypee PowerJCBJindal Steel & PowerJohn DerreJSLJSW SteelJyoti structureKanbayKazstroyKEC InternationalKribhcoL&T, ChennaiL&T, Mumbail-flex SolutionLGLivewire TelecomLnT ECCLPULtdLurgiMagneti MarelliMahindra & MahindraMake My TripMAQ SoftwareMarutiMaruti SuzukiMechartesMeconMediaTekMicrosoftMinda GroupMisys plcMobiculesMonnet GroupMotorolaMu-SigmaNBC BearingsNDPLNEI NestleNewgen SoftwaresNomuraNorton,MumbainSysNTPCPangea 3PepsicoPGCILProcessMAPPunj LloydPepsico IndiaRancore TechRave TechnologiesRoyal Bank of ScotlandReliance EnergySamsung Engg.Samsung SELSamsung SISOSamtelSankalp SemiSapientSatluj jal Vidyut NSchneider ElectricShapoorjiSiemens PowerSimon CarvesSimplexInfraSJVNLSKECSMS SiemagSolid CoreSRFST EricssonSterlite Group Study PlacesSubrosSuzuki PowertrainSnapdealTACOTalwar N TalwarTATA MotorsTata Teliservices Ltd.tBits GlobalTCETCILTCSTech MahindraTechnipTechno CastingTejas networksTelconThought WorksVedanta VerizonVirginia TransformerWapcosWhirlpoolWinshuttleWiproYahoo!ZS AssociatesZTE

*NIT Kurukshetra Campus & Intra Facilities:*
Campus: The campus extends over an area of 300 acres imaginatively laid down on a picturesque landscape. It presents a spectacle of harmony in architecture and natural beauty. The campus has been organized into three functional sectors:

Hostels for the studentsInstructional buildingsResidential sector for the staff

Hostels for students are located towards Eastern side of the campus in the form of cluster. Three story buildings of hostels provide comfortable accommodation and pleasing environment to students. The instructional buildings have been located between the two residential sectors in order to reduce walking distance. A full fledged health center manned by qualified doctors, a Post Office and a branch of the State Bank of India are located at convenient points on the Campus

*Central library:*
The Institute has six boys and two girls hostels. Five boys hostels with a capacity of 250 each are for B.Tech students and one 150 seater post graduate hostel accommodates M.Tech. students and research scholars. Three of the five boys’ hostels for undergraduate students have triple seater rooms whereas the remaining two are single seaters. All the rooms in Post-graduate hostel are single seaters.

All the rooms in the hostels have been provided with furniture and ceiling fans. Each hostel is a self contained unit with its own co-operative mess and common room. Common room facilities include newspapers, magazines, indoor games and a color television set. In each hostel i-net centers have been opened where residents can avail internet facilities free of cost. Each student is expected to respond to the role assigned to him/her in the community life of the hostel. 

*NIT Kurukshetra Hostel & Mess Facilities:*
The Institute has six boys and two girls hostels. Five boys hostels with a capacity of 250 each are for B.Tech students and one 150 seater post graduate hostel accommodates M.Tech. students and research scholars. Three of the five boys’ hostels for undergraduate students have triple seater rooms whereas the remaining two are single seaters. All the rooms in Post-graduate hostel are single seaters.

The two girls hostels have total capacity (150 + 200) to accommodate 350 girl students. These hostels have single, double and triple seated rooms. All the rooms in the hostels have been provided with furniture and ceiling fans. Each hostel is a self contained unit with its own co-operative mess and common room. Common room facilities include newspapers, magazines, indoor games and a colour television set. In each hostel i-net centers have been opened where residents can avail internet facilities free of cost. Each student is expected to respond to the role assigned to him/her in the community life of the hostel.

*NIT Kurukshetra Address:* 
National Institute of Technology Kurukshetra – 136119 Haryana (India).





  Similar Threads: NIT Uttarkhand B-tech Admission 2016, Cut-off, Fee, Placements, campus facilities NIT SilChar B-tech Admission 2016, Cut-off, Fee, Placements, campus facilities NIT Goa B-tech Admission 2016, Cut-off, Fee, Placements, campus facilities NIT Delhi B-tech Admission 2016, Cut-off, Fee, Placements, campus facilities NIT Kurukshetra btech admission 2014, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities

----------

